# Dasha Astafieva & Nikita Hot performances Collection



## den_79 (19 Sep. 2014)

*Nikita - Live in Clube Privilege Kornesteim​* 

 

 

 


 

 

​*59mb / 2:46 / mp4 / 1280x720​**Download from Uploaded​**Download from DFiles​*


----------



## den_79 (19 Sep. 2014)

*Nikita - Iskusayu (Club Nightlife)*



 




 

 ​*55mb / 2:59 / avi / 640x480​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (19 Sep. 2014)

*Nikita - Avocado (Crimea Music Fest 2012)*




 




 




​*110mb / 3:06 / mpg / 720x576​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (19 Sep. 2014)

*Nikita - Club Itaka*




 

 


 




​*63mb / 1:58 / avi / HD720​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (19 Sep. 2014)

*NikitA - 20-12 (Big Love Show 2012)*



 

 




 

 

​85mb / 4:41 / avi / 640x480​
Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (26 Sep. 2014)

*NikitA - LIVE in Minsk*



 

 

 


 

 

​*105mb / 3:17/ avi / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (26 Sep. 2014)

*NikitА - Live in Berlin P1*



 

 




 







 

​*106mb / 2:15/ avi / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (26 Sep. 2014)

*NikitА - Live in Berlin P2*





 








​*113mb / 2:14/ avi / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (26 Sep. 2014)

*Nikita - Avokado (Open Space MTV)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*77mb / 3:04/ avi / 704x576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (26 Sep. 2014)

*Nikita - Live in Club Bessonitsa*



 

 

 


 

 

​*52mb / 1:39/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (28 Sep. 2014)

*NikitA - Fotosession*



 

 

 


 

 

​*22mb / 0:56/ mkv / 1024х576​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (28 Sep. 2014)

*Nikita - Soldat (Live)*



 

 

 


 

 




 

 ​*104mb / 4:32/ avi / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (28 Sep. 2014)

*DA and NikitA - Iskusayu (Live in Israel)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*104mb / 4:42/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (28 Sep. 2014)

*DA and NikitA - Avokado.20-12 (Live in Israel)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*134mb / 6:01/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (28 Sep. 2014)

*DA and NikitA - Verevki (Live in Israel)*



 

 

 


 

 

​*101mb / 4:38/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (28 Sep. 2014)

*DA and NikitA live Olmeca*



 

 

 


 

 




 

​*117mb / 5:18/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (6 Okt. 2014)

*DA and NIKITA - Khimia*



 

 




 

 

​*131mb / 4:06/ avi / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (6 Okt. 2014)

*DA and NikitA - Open Opera Dance Club*



 

 

 


 

 




 

 ​*100mb / 3:12/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (6 Okt. 2014)

*DA & Nikita - Hozyain*



 

 

 


 

 




 

​*137mb / 4:46/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (6 Okt. 2014)

*DA & Nikita - Gonshik (Concert video 2014)*



 

 

 


 

 




 

 

 ​*101mb / 3:24/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (6 Okt. 2014)

*NIKITA - Live In Club Bartolomeo*



 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 ​*101mb / 4:38/ mp4 / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (9 Okt. 2014)

*NikitA - Live Playmate of the year*



 

 

 


 

 




 

 ​*107mb / 3:27/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (14 Okt. 2014)

*Nikita - Hozyain (Live Kiew)*



 

 

 


 

 

 ​*107mb / 3:40/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (19 Okt. 2014)

*Nikita - Igra (Live Kiew)*



 

 

 


 

 

 ​*101mb / 3:40/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (24 Okt. 2014)

*ANikita - Snimi Menya (Live Kiew)*



 

 

 


 

 

 ​*105mb / 3:51/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (29 Okt. 2014)

*Nikita - Avokado (Live Kiew)*



 

 

 


 

 

 ​*100mb / 3:34/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (4 Nov. 2014)

*Nikita - Verevki (Live Kiew)​*

 

 

 


 

 

 ​*100mb / 3:40/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (11 Nov. 2014)

*Nikita - Igra​*

 

 




 

 

 ​*124mb / 3:17/ mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (20 Nov. 2014)

*Nikita - Mashina​*

 

 

 


 

 

 


 

 ​*179mb / 3:31/ mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (28 Nov. 2014)

*Nikita - Soldat​*

 

 




 

 




 

​*106mb / 3:47 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (7 Dez. 2014)

*Nikita - Avokado (Club Indygo)​*

 

 




 

 

​*104mb / 3:17 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (16 Dez. 2014)

*Nikita - Avokado (Zaporozhye)​*

 

 




 

 

​*101mb / 4:08 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (27 Dez. 2014)

*Nikita Live Brazil Club​*

 

 




 

 

​*130mb / 4:07 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (7 Jan. 2015)

*Nikita - Hozyain (Club Brazil)​*

 

 




 

 

​*105mb / 4:36 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (18 Jan. 2015)

*Nikita - Mashina (Ginza)​*

 

 




 

 

​*103mb / 3:36 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (28 Jan. 2015)

*Nikita - Iskusayu, Avokado (Club Veles)​*

 

 




 

 

​*118mb / 3:45 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (5 Feb. 2015)

*Nikita - Mashina, Verevki (Club Veles)​*

 

 




 

 

​*102 mb / 3:15 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (11 Feb. 2015)

*Nikita - Vodopadom​*

 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

​*102 mb / 3:42 / mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (25 Feb. 2015)

*Nikita - Soldat, 2012 (Club Veles)​*

 

 




 

 

​*147 mb / 4:38 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (23 März 2015)

*Nikita - Snimi Menya (Ginza)​*

 

 




 

 

​*125 mb / 2:31 / mkv / HD1080​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (2 Mai 2015)

*Nikita - Live in Sentrum​*

 

 




 

 




 

​*109 mb / 4:03 / mp4 / HD720​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (25 Mai 2015)

*Nikita - Live in M-Club​*

 

 




 

 

​*119 mb / 2:46 / mkv / HD1080​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (12 Juni 2015)

*NikitA - Iskusayu. Avokado (Live Bolero)​*

 

 




 

 




 

​*316 mb / 9:59 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (18 Sep. 2015)

*NikitA - Koroleva. Soldat (Live Bolero)​*

 

 

 


 

 

​*309 mb / 9:45 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------



## den_79 (2 Okt. 2015)

*Nikita - Breathe​*

 

 




 

 




 

​*109 mb / 3:38 / mp4 / HD1080​*Download from Uploaded​Download from Depositfiles​


----------



## den_79 (18 Feb. 2016)

*NikitA - Mashina. Verevki (Live Bolero)​*

 

 




 

 

​*309 mb / 11:00 / mkv / HD720​*Download from Depositfiles​Download from Uploaded​


----------

